# scareLA convention



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

It's Halloween in the Summer! A fan convention dedicated to Halloween is happening August 5th & 6th in Los Angeles. Guests include Naomi Grossman, Robert A. Mukes, owners and creators of some of Americas most famous haunts, and more. Classes offered for haunts, make & takes, film previews/screenings, panels, mini haunts, escape rooms and tons of vendors. If your in or near LA, I'll see you there! :voorhees::xbones::jol: http://scarela.com/


----------

